# 2014 Kidding Schedule Is Now Up!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I am now taking reservations on ADGA Alpine kids! All come from excellent show and milk lines. For more info, go to my website: http://cobcottagealpines.weebly.com/index.html

*Contact me here, via my website or PM me.*

Our animals have: *Vance's, Willow Run, Strawberry Fields, Redwood Hills* and *Hull's* close up in their pedigrees, as well as goats that have * National wins and Top Ten Milkers.*

Our herd is almost all from the Hull's Alpines herd, and come from long lines of **Ms, SGCHS, GCHs, CHs, SGs, *Bs*, and *+*Bs.*

We have lots of colorings, including: *Cou Blanc, Cou Clair, Chamoisee, Two-Tone Chamoisee, Chocolates, Lavenders,* and more! We recently had our first *true black* kid born here at the farm, and are very excited about it!

We breed for milk and show, and our animals are all high-quality and healthy.

We reserve the right to retain any kid born for our own herd _even_ if the animal has been reserved.

A deposit of $25 will hold the kid of your choice. Full amount must be payed before your kid(s) have been taken home.Deposits are *non-refundable* if you cancel your order, but if your kid of choice is not born or we decide not to offer the animal for sale, your deposit can either be shifted to another animal or refunded as soon as possible.

Prices are on both pre-ordered kids and kids that will be for sale. However, prices on kids after birth may be either higher or lower, depending on our evaluation of them as well as their Dam and Sire.

We accept cash, as well as payments through Paypal. _Paypal fees must be payed for by the buyer._
Kids remaining at the farm for more than 30 days after purchased will be charged a $*3-per-day rasing fee*.
​All shipping costs, including the cost of shipping crate, health certificates, ect. are* all *the buyer's responsibility.​
*Your kid will have been registered and tattooed by the time of purchase!
*
*We offer discounts to herds that show, do LA, and DHIR!*

​

*Hull's HJE Breath Of Fresh Air x Hull's RWHT King Of Hearts*
_*Wattles likely, true black kids possible.*_
_Line bred on GCH Willow Run Apache Josefina 3*M LA 92 EEEE, National GCH and second udder, as well as 4th place Top Ten Milkers, producing 2 gallons a day for 305 days straight._
*Doelings: $400 *1st possibly retained**​*Bucklings: $250​
*

*Hull's HJE Frosty Morning x Hull's RWHT King Of Hearts *
*Wattles likely.*
_Line bred on GCH Willow Run Apache Josefina 3*M LA 92 EEEE, National GCH and second udder, as well as 4th place Top Ten Milkers, producing 2 gallons a day for 305 days straight._
*Doelings: $400 *1st doeling possibly retained*
Bucklings: $250*

*Cob Cottage HKOH Enchanted x  *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper*
*Wattles possible.*
_Line bred on GCH Willow Run Apache Josefina 3*M LA 92 EEEE, National GCH and second udder, as well as 4th place Top Ten Milkers, producing 2 gallons a day for 305 days straight; and +*B Redwood Hills Ember Sierra._
* Doelings: $350
Bucklings: $200*​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding and hope all your girls are pregnant.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I love enchanted. How much is shipping these days??


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!

I dunno, and prices are always different, so I would ask around. I would say MAX 200.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I dunno, and prices are always different, so I would ask around. I would say MAX 200.


Wonder...from your place to mine? (54812)


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You would have to ask your shipper for answers, I'm not that knowledgeable about that!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

and you might see if there's a online estimate or something.......


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is the newest pic of Enchanted!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Man I really like that doe. Is her line typically dark?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

her topline? Yes, it is.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> her topline? Yes, it is.


Lol no...her line (pedigree).


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, I see....Sorry! LOL! Her sire, sire's dam, and sire's dam's dam (the line may go even further back then that; that's as far as I have pics) are all lavenders; her littermate brother is all black, and her sire has been throwiing dark kids so far. So I'm guessing that this will continue in her kids (no promises, though!). Her dam's dam is also dark, a sundgau (sp may not be right :/) Here's a link to her sire's page on my website: http://cobcottagealpines.weebly.com/hulls-rwht-king-of-hearts.html

Sorry about that!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

bump!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OK, I hopefully have Brea and Frosty bred for early march kids.
And, just so all know, Brea and Frosty are full genetic sisters a year apart; with some small differences in conformation. And kids born from Brea will be full siblings to Chant, and kids from Frosty will be full genetic siblings.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Enchanted come in heat and bred yet? Or settled?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

No, she has not come into heat yet-she's a bit small. And if you really like her coloring, then you might want to consider getting one of Brea's kids as she throws blacks and chocolates when bred to King. They would be full siblings.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

If Enchanted does not go into heat by the end of this next month, I will be leaving her dry this year.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> If Enchanted does not go into heat by the end of this next month, I will be leaving her dry this year.


I'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! I really want to breed her, but not if she's small.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hull's HJE Frosty Morning came back into heat and is bred for April 1.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump! Chant is due to be bred any day now!! Brea and Frosty have settled.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Chant has been bred to *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper on the 6th! Due May 5th, 2014.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump! It is now confirmed that we will be LAing in July, 2014 and your kid can be LAed if you pay for the 6.50 cost!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump! Two buck kids now for sale, one out of Frosty and one out of Brea all of Chant's doelings are either reserved, retained, or pending


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I really hope Chant has little girls!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Me too


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Buddy is SOLD!!! Thanks Wendy!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Chant kidded 5/2/14 with twins-boy/girl. Doe sold per deposit, buck available $300. Gorgeous looking guy, Belted/Broken Caped Chamoise W/Swiss Markings & Random White.

Black Ice is still available.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Icey is sold. I still have one more buckling available!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump! Bringing this back up to the top, I still have one buckling available! Appraisal scores are in, and 2015 breedings are going to be up soon!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have a link to your website again? I should be getting my loan for my large goat dairy coming in this spring (possibly next fall at the latest). I would, however love to get a couple kids to raise to build up my show herd as well. I absolutely will be reserving a kid!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutely! cobcottagealpines.weebly.com
I'll hopefully be doing AI this year, to bring in French bloodlines and some new stock. Nothing is up (yet), just FYI 

Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Buckling sale pending, 2015 kidding schedule is now UP! :kidblack:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Buckling SOLD, 2015 kidding schedule is now up!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/2015-kidding-schedule-now-up-170665/
Most doelings will be retained if they not reserved before birth.


----------

